# Master seeks Sub (NSFW)



## FurryBun (Nov 2, 2019)

Wondering if there are any subs who want a strong male/female master to fufill their darkest RP desires. I dont mind what kinks/fetishes you have and I have a fair amount of experience with RP if you are new. If interested DM me and I can give you my discord.....


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

I'd like this, but I do not possess Discord. Could something be worked out?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

I'm interested, but I don't have Discord. Could we work something out?


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (May 29, 2020)

Are you still available for Rp? My discord is Axel Redtail #9250


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 31, 2020)

Hey there im definetly interested, my discord is Zinc142#7075, look forward to talking.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 31, 2020)

Guys look at the original upload time. He very likely isn't interested in it.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 31, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Guys look at the original upload time. He very likely isn't interested in it.



Makes sense. Thanks!


----------

